
JavaScript Is Dead. Long Live JavaScript (2011) - icc97
http://peter.michaux.ca/articles/javascript-is-dead-long-live-javascript
======
icc97
Mostly posting just because of this quote:

> Let’s estimate that Harmony is approved as ECMAScript 6 in mid-2012 and
> Internet Explorer 11 is released in early 2013 with support for all of
> Harmony’s syntax. Five years after that, in 2018, the Google Apps team can
> drop support for Internet Explorer 11 and finally use Harmony syntax freely.

We've finally reached the prediction from back in 2011 of when we should be
able to use ES6 (Harmony) freely. Albeit IE11 isn't dead, but that browser
isn't the controlling factor anymore.

